# The Cote D'Azur and Honest Guide!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My take on the Cote D'Azur

I thought this may be useful for anyone considering the Cote D'Azur from St Maxime along the coast as far as Monaco. It's turned into a bit of a blog really rather than a post so I may PDF it and put it on my website. It's a frank and honest opinion of the place but please bear in mind we are not lovers of large crowds and big resorts so don't let me put you off! 

We have been to St Tropez twice now and every time we wonder about seeing the rest of it from Frejus up to Monaco but each time we find a reason to give it a swerve. Well this time we got stuck in and against our better judgement decided to swap our usual preferred quiet mountains and small villages and go and see what all the fuss is about.

We planned to take in Frejus, St Raphael, Cannes, Antibes, Nice and Monaco and everything in between. It took us 8 days to do it all.

The area is renowned for not being motorhome friendly but I was lead to believe (can't remember by whom) that it all quietens down a bit in September which frankly is laughable.

There are one or two Aires but firstly they are pretty grim and secondly they can be more expensive than a campsite. So reluctantly we used two campsites. The first one was a few miles outside of Frejus and inland a bit called La Vaudois at coordinates 43.41086, 6.692028. As campsites go it was ok and at ACSI rate of just €12 plus tax it was the cheapest in the area.

Time for my first gripe. We spent ages looking at sites before coming here to find one that didn't look like it was in the bloody Rain Forest. Ok it's nice to have a few trees end hedges but most of them are blooming well dark 24/7. Please don't tell me that you have to have lots of shade because it's too hot because it isn't. The Cote D'Azur is not the Sahara, it's in France so a bit of sunshine wouldn't go amiss and to prove it's not just us, all the pitches along the far edge of the site away from the jungle where there is at least sunshine for part of the day are taken bar one which we quickly hop into. I am immediately banned from the pool for wearing shorts and not blinking Speedos but no matter, it's just a base to discover the delights of the coast.

Anyway enough rambling. Here is what I think of the coast resorts.
Frejus old town is lovely, St Raphael is ok and the coast road round to Cannes is stunning as is the drive back through the hills (Massif de L'Esterele). St Augulf which is our nearest resort is a dump but St Maxime is worth a look.

Cannes itself is nothing special. Worth a look if you're passing but this is where the whole place really started to get on my nerves and the reason? The locals and the traffic. The further east you get the busier it gets but it's everywhere and it never stops. The site we were on is listed as quiet day and night in the ACSI guide but I am pretty sure there is nowhere and I mean absolutely nowhere along this coast that can possibly be quiet.

The driving is just bonkers and I am sad to say it but it's the bikers who are the worst. Scooters as big as Harleys seem the weapon of choice and it seems the local pastime is just to drive them as fast as possible between traffic jams. So not only are you constantly looking forward for idiots coming at you but also constantly scanning the mirrors for big fat scooters screaming up behind you. It's exhausting.

Inland there are some lovely little villages and towns like Roquebrune Sur Argens and it's not too hard to escape the madding crowds and the further east you go the closer the mountains come down to the sea where eventually at Monaco you are pretty much on the edge of the Alps.

Our next site is at Colle Sur Loope at Le Vallon Rouge, 43.68458, 7.07325. €14 a night (no tax). I chose it because it looked handy for Antibes, Nice and Monaco and also again because (I thought) it would be quiet as it looked like it was up a quiet road away from it all. The further East you go though the more built up it all is and crowded. It's like the mountains are squashing the ever bursting population up against the sea.

The site is even more shaded and dark and it's (to us) pretty grim. It's cold on a morning and cold when we get back at night. It is in a kind of valley which is the start I guess of the Gorges Sur Loope which is the first trip we do on the bike. It's an awesome ride up through the gorges and then back along the mountain tops to the wonderful hilltop village of Gourden. It's all downhill from there though.

The next trip is the big one all along the coast through Nice to Monaco. It looks like nothing on the map but it's horrendous. Bits of the drive along the coast are stunning but again it's spoilt by the volume of traffic and the inept and poor standard of driving. Nice is not so nice if you ask me. It's flipping massive for a start and totally overrated. The Gardens up above the harbour are lovely though with some good views of the port and the city.

There are three routes you can do to Monaco from Nice. The Basse Corniche which is the lower coast road, the Moyenne Corniche which is the middle level road and the Haute or Grande Corniche which is the higher road which is up around 1500ft + above sea level. We decided to do the lower route and come back along the higher one.

Just around the corner heading east from Nice is Villefranche Sur Mer which in contrast to Nice is stunning. Cap Ferrat which is the peninsula you can see from Nice is not worth bothering with. It's just full of expensive villas but no access to the sea or any views. The rest of the route into Monaco is quite nice but again busy.

I had hoped to do the Grand Prix Circuit when we got to Monaco and even had it all planned out but it's impossible. You just cannot move. The traffic gets to the point where even on a scooter its stop start, stop start and you cannot find anything. Best way to get around is by foot but even that's almost impossible and by this stage my knees are goosed anyway.

It really is a dump. High rise ugly buildings everywhere. The port and harbour is ok but nothing special. We do manage to fly through the famous tunnel by the harbour but I simply cannot find the 180 degree bend that's so familiar from years of watching F1. 

The best bit is the road out and up to the Haute Corniche and La Turbie where Princess Grace sadly met her end and you can see why. Probably run off the road by a giant scooter.

The route back I have to say provides us with a couple of the best views I have ever seen on any coast line but the 25 miles from Monaco back to the site takes 2 hours and that's on a tiny scooter. Getting back through Nice takes an hour itself. I imagine if you were daft enough to take a motorhome along this route you would probably have to stop over midway. 

The next day we do Antibes and Grasse (Perfume place). I really liked Antibes old town. It actually feels old and characterful (a bit like Whitby does). Grasse is rotten and the 15 mile drive up to it from Antibes is another Grand Prix Circuit. Only see if you really are into Perfume. Free tours of the factories if you're interested.

Finally we leave the area and head 30 miles back west and 15 miles inland to a superb little farm Aire we found when at Frejus. Just three vans, on grass and peace and quiet near the small town of Bagnols en Foret. Some superb lovely villages up in the hills and the roads are both easy to navigate and devoid of lunatics whose sole purpose seems to be to pointlessly drive or ride impatiently from one place to another all day long.

Did we enjoy it? Yes bits of it. Would we come back? Not on your Nelly! I would liken visiting this part of France to banging your head repeatedly against a brick wall. It feels lovely when you stop. 

If you have read all this then well done you. Treat yourself to some pics! If you do go, dont say I didnt warn you. 

Some nice little coves but the road behind is deafening!

My new boat









Sylvester Stallone's hand print although he's probably never been to Cannes.









One good thing is you're not too far from the mountains and a good view









Plenty of hill top villages away from the coast









Need a rest









Talking to the Pigeons (again)









Nice. Not so Nice









Gin served on board









Villefranche sur Mer, Lovely









Monaco Harbour









The best bit about Monaco is the view from the road out









Some fab views along the Haute Corniche on the way back


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A really good read Barry-enjoyed it! I have even less desire to visit this part of France now. Like you I prefer peace and quiet, lovely views, no traffic, preferably no people! Oh, and water is always nice too-be it sea, lake, river or canal. 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Andy. I wondered if anyone would read it. Perhaps it might be useful to someone. I get a bit sick of guides being all gushing about places so wanted to really say what I thought. Others may disagree of course. 

Where we are now just 15 miles from the coast its hard to believe all that noise and traffic is going on down the road. Had a lovely day doing completely nothing in a field with views and sunshine. Wonderful.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great read Barry. Thanks.
It's 25 to 35 years since we used to regularly take the RV down to the Cote de Zure for our 7 week summer holls. It was becoming too congested and restrictive then and we gave up and concentrated on the west coast of France, Brittany and Normandy for the very reasons you describe.

We spent most of our time beside the beach of Beauvalon Plage between St. Trop and St. Maxine. It was in reality a very large bus stop but in season about 30 or 40 vans parked up until the signs 'No Overnight' in four languages appeared. But as all the campsites were full the Gendarms were very accommodating over a few beers.

We were blocked and barred from Monaco. We did manage to get in and park in the gardens in front of the Casino. But the army of police soon had us on our way again. 36ft. towing a car was difficult to find space. 
Then onto Menton and the bloody Italians screaming, hooting and being generally annoying made me head back to France and I have never been back since.

The only real attraction to the beaches along the Gulf of St. Trop were the girls. But after using up a few reels of 35mm. film the novelty did wear off. Still have the pics somewhere.

There is a lot to be said for the peace, tranquility and moderate climate of the northern half of France. But thanks again for your observations Barry.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

All of that bile because the locals would not buy his Lucky White Heather, clothes pegs or paper Roses. :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> All of that bile because the locals would not buy his Lucky White Heather, clothes pegs or paper Roses. :surprise:


Fair point. Actually funds are running a bit low after having to pay for acsi sites for 8 days and have you seem the price of kebabs and frites on the coast?

I'm going to have to get the guitar out again and so some busking, either that or find a free aire that's packed and go round with a hi viz jacket on, clip board and receipt book and go around charging everyone €5. That's always a good one. . The French will pretend not to be in but the Dutch, Germans And Belgians will fall for it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another cash generating idea Barry.
Couple of weeks ago I picked up a packaged new shirt at a boot sale for €1 my size.
But it was only after I opened the package it had emblazened on the pocket................

"Ville de Paris"
"Funeral service".

I wore it at a garden party next day and with my slogan "Pay now, die later" took quite a few deposits.

Ray.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

That's useful info Barry and matches our experience.

We have always had enough of the Cote d'Azur after a few days with the busy main roads and built up areas merging together and it's always a relief to head inland.

We also liked the old town of Antibes and stayed at a small ACSI site to the north of the centre last year. We got the bus into Nice for the day but it took about one and a half hours to get there but the fare was about €1.

I don't think it gets any quieter out of season - even in May St Trop was heaving.

Steve


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We love that area, but we usually go in late March and October,so never that busy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

First went when I was 15, my first true holiday. You think it is busy now, you should have seen it back then. The Conservatoire du littoral is partly the reason the road from St Tropez (Gassin Le Foux) through to at least Ste. Maxime Has never had a bypass.

I think you may have missed a few good bits out. That and found most of the bad ones.

It is a great beach holiday, good self catering. But has become far to expensive for us and the Continentals. Even many French themselves are selling up and moving to Spain. 

We have Friends, French and British who live in that area. They are finding it too expensive. 

My Niece who we took for a few years took her family there many times camping. This year they hired a Villa in Spain and spent less than 50% of what they had been doing in Cote D'Azur.

But it keeps the riff raff out, or did! 

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Can't and won' disagree with any of your comments; we went there several times 30 - 40 years ago with a caravan (yah, boo, hiss, spit) and at that time enjoyed parts of the place - I used to dive from St Raphael which was well controlled and good diving, but St Tropez was only any use for walking around in the evening looking at_ les poseurs_ on their rented boats eating ready-meals served by flunkies....

It was the first time I ever saw a topless lady and I was totally embarrassed as she was coming out of the hair dressers near (but not on) the beach and we had just parked...... To say "I didn't know where to look" would be an accurate response to my brain, but not accurate as regards my eyes....

Monaco was stationary then bit the Oceanographic Museum was interesting (for a marine biologist with access to bits others were not allowed to see....), I would not go back......

In fact that sums up my overall thoughts; I would not go back, too many places are tourist traps designed to separate people and money with as little effort as possible and the traffic is a nightmare.......

So I am VERY unlikely to venture that far East again, and if I wanted to go to Italy, it would NOT be via that route..... so as you can see - I agree with your comments based on experience from a long time ago......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought this thread would lure you out Trev. 

Dunno if we missed anything out as we must have been just about everywhere possible. Still got to work out how many miles we have done on the scooter but its a fair bit.

We never really spent much to be honest. One road side cafe meal and a few bits of shopping and a ride on the big wheel at St Raphael and thats was about it.

Some of the Aires are more pricey than ACSI sites though and pretty grim.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How do folks! 

I've moved a bit now. Now at Collobrieres at n43.23689 e6.31419 number 20471 on cc infos.

Cracking spot but a nightmare the last 12 miles or so. We came from the north from Gonfaron over a col on the D39 and as its a yellow road on the map I never bothered to streetview it and its a right old goat track. Doesn't bother me but its the possibility of meeting a French vehicle coming the other way that worries me as they are not fitted with reverse gear. . The only thing we met were a couple if startled cyclists flying down the col. Luckily for them they managed to get out of the way.

The aire is cracking, loads of space but afair few vans with cars, scooters etc. I reckons everyone with secondary transport had the same idea. Suspect the expensive aires on the coast are rammed.

Dead quiet here though and of course its free! 

Will find out tomorrow as we head down again and do the bit from Cap Benat through La Lavandou and along to St Tropez. Any suggestions appreciated.

Not got wifi here so using mobile which is a pia.

Cheers all!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Barry

We was there 30 years ago approx. Couldn't find a campsite at all so we slept in a motorway aire in desperation. No gassing in those days of course - hadn't been invented. Even so still a perfectly good reason never to go back.

_Loved_ your blog and the pics... but WHERE'S THE ONE OF YOU IN YOUR SPEEDO??? What a disappointment !!

On the subject of gassing, the rumour is alive and well. I met some new MHers from Dublin at St Cyr (near Poitiers last week - btw lovely site near a lake just make sure there are no French youth staying there if you should decide to stay over. I typed "sty over" must be a Freudian slip relating to the French youth's ability to turn an amazing bathroom setup into a pigpond.)

Anyway, I digress, The Irish were deeply concerned about the 'gospel' story of some motorhomers who'd been gassed and robbed in a motorway aire. I gave them chapter and verse of the reality so they went back a little more relaxed and dissuaded from overnighting in a motorway aire.

If you're still with me... looking forward to more, Barry. nearly forgot to put a comma in there. Another Freudian slip????


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Stopped on a beach car park just west of Cap Benat once (October). 43.099984, 6.325358


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Viv. You really don't want to see me in Speedos. Well maybe you do, who could blame you. 

Thanks Kev for the GPS. Will be going that way on the bike today so will have a look.

Doing a 80 mile circular today on the bike. Will post some pics when I can get the laptop online again.

Cheers all


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Enjoyed the blog, good reading.

Peter


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*cote de azore*

hi,

if you go to st tropaz, the baire at the other side of the bay, st grimmond, the local gredame collects at 9.30,nabout 15 euros, we couldent understand why going to bed there was not an inch of space left, and the following morning nobody,except us and a italian van, but realised that everybody knew what time money was collected,so moved 100yards to the supermarket until the money had been collected, the gredame must have felt sorry for us,because he looked at his watch,and said tomorrow at this time i will be here for money.....so guess what..,,the following morning we joined the french at the supermarket.

mags,

p.s. only nice thing,boat ride across the bay,very scenic.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha cheers. We are in St Tropez right now. Just finished me Kebab!! 

Did the stretch of coast along from Le Lavandou and its much quieter than last week although St Tropez is busy still.

Lovely ride. The aire at Ramatuelle was virtually full so we will stay where we are for now inland in the hills but if looks like two days of rain ahead which might scupper the plans.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Barry


A good read and a good laugh - and handy info.


I last - and first - visited that area 50 years ago. Camped (tent) in San Remo and took a drive along the coast to the places you mention. As I say, my first and last visit! Spent hours on the border at Menton and Ventimiglia.


Stunning views though. Only the low road then as far as I remember - and everyone was on it!


At Vias now heading for Portiragnes Plage in a few days. Nice and peaceful there. Lovely cycle rides along the Canal. Weather a bit rubbish.


Sal


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Barry, good read ... as are the comments. We paid to stay on a private aire on the coast there a couple of years ago, we then visited the beach which was awful, returned to the aire to find it full noisy and not to our liking so we left and headed back to a France passion site we had stayed on the night before. I do not think we'll return to the coast but we would go back to the hinterland,
lala


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> if you go to st tropaz, the baire at the other side of the bay, st grimmond, the local gredame collects at 9.30,nabout 15 euros, we couldent understand why going to bed there was not an inch of space left, and the following morning nobody,except us and a italian van, but realised that everybody knew what time money was collected,so moved 100yards to the supermarket until the money had been collected, the gredame must have felt sorry for us,because he looked at his watch,and said tomorrow at this time i will be here for money.....so guess what..,,the following morning we joined the french at the supermarket.
> 
> ...


Only nice thing?

I loved Port Grimaud,lovely place to visit.
And do agree the foot ferry to St Tropez is well worth doing.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Loving this thread,keep the reports ccming in !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also loved Port Grimaud 25 years ago. But even then it was getting far too restrictive and expensive I dread to think what it's like now.
The whole area started to get very unfriendly towards campers, even our RV was chased out of various places. I fear it's overrated and there are far more pleasant spots to relax and enjoy.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still here!

We left St Tropez at 5:30pm yesterday afternoon on the scooter which was a mistake. Rush hour. It was bonkers but I actually quite enjoyed it. Must have taken the cars hours to escape but the bikes just do what the hell they like. Riding across islands, central reservations, cycle paths, pavements, on the beach. Nobody seems to care.  I just joined it but was glad to get back on the backroads.

The town / village of Grimaud was a pleasant surprise. Lovely place. No not Port Grimaud (Did that a few years ago) but the inland town. Really nice. The ride back through the D14 and the hills back the aire was deserted.

Off down to Giens Peninsuala next when we get round to it. Still undecided about Italy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do remember from long ago we ambled west along the coast just past Marsaille and came across delightful beaches of Carrow and Carry-le Rouet. I think thats how they are spelt.
Lots of fish and boobs. Much quieter than St. Trop.

Ray.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Went to that part on the coast with a caravan back in the 70s. The traffic was bonkers even then.
We did drive into Monaco and around parts of the GP circuit and thought the whole place was lovely......then.
We had a long weekend in Monaco again a few years ago but this time it was a flight to Nice and a super hotel overlooking the sea. Walking around the town, going into the casino and some of the other famous hotels was great, especially as it was a free trip with everything paid for.

As for going back with the van.....not a chance.
We are sitting in the sun at Gruissan at the moment and it is great. No traffic problems and at €9 per night not too expensive.
Oh, there is another reprobate from MHF here as well.....no names, no pack drill. :wink2:

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A few more pics for you.

We are still on the Cote D'Azur and after a shaky start we are quite enjoying it but somehow after finding a couple of cracking Aires we are on another campsite but only for a night or two.

We haven't moved very far and I haven't checked yet but I think the bike has now overtaken the van in miles done since leaving home at around 1800.









Been all along the coast from Monaco all the way down through St Tropez and to the Giens Peninsula almost as far as Toulon which we will be seeing today.

For a few days we mainly stayed inland and explored more of the hill top villages about 20 miles or so from the coast above Frejus. The Giens Peninsula is nice and some nice quiet bays for a swim. It feels like your on an Island and far away from the madding crowd. We needed LPG so needed to head for the coast and after some research I found a campsite on the Peninsula at La Tour Fondue here 43.02961, 6.1561.

It looked the less tree infested out of them all so we thought we would try it again. Its ok I guess but its blooming well full with the last pitch been taken last night right next to us by a little German Tugger who arrived at 10:30pm and messed around until well after 12:30am dicking around getting sorted which was great fun to watch.









Its not us though and after seeing Toulon and the towns and villages in this area we may head back up to Collobrieres tomorrow as there is a fete on and it has tons of space.

Weather is superb although it was windy yesterday but it meant I could get out on the windsurfer and show the locals how its done (See pic, Guffaw!







)

Cracking aire at Bagnols en Foret









The Amazing Cascade (Not!) that Mrs D had us scramble up to.









Plenty of great little roads to explore









Its very green and a bit hilly









The first wedding on an Aire?









Another cracking Aire at Collobreres (should have stayed there)









Plenty of charming little villages inland









Pig 2









Mrs D on the beach









Forever trying to find out where we are









The campsite (Arggh not again)









Sea and fort behind campsite









The Med









That's me winning


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just thought I would update this thread if its of interest to anyone.

We finally left the Cote D'Azur for good a couple of days ago. I really dont think there is any part of it we haven't done now. We went back to the Aire at Collobreres three times and stayed there nearly two weeks in total. We also went back up to Bagnols en Foret about 12 miles inland from Frejus to see some bits we missed earlier so all in all we have been touring between Monaco and Marseilles for over a month.

Has my opinion changed from the original rather scathing in parts post? Yes and no. Frejus and Nice areas are still bonkers busy even in late September but there really are some cracking places hidden away and they are not generally the ones you have heard of and you have to explore inland away from the coast as well. The weather in September has been perfect most of the time and ideal for biking long distances (scooter not push bike). 

Personally I think it gets better from St Tropez west as far as Cassis which is almost as far as Marseilles and the Route de Cretes between La Ciotat and Cassis which has some of the highest sea cliffs in Europe is stunning. Good aire at Cuges Les Pins as well. I think St Tropez is by far the nicest of the well known places by a country mile although I really like Antibes old town.

So I started thinking about doing a scooterists guide to the Cote D'Azur. Really unless your content to sit on a crowded and expensive Aire or sit on a campsite you have to have secondary transport but as many have I thought it may be worth doing. If anyones interested ill upload it to our website and put a link on in due time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We liked Cassis Barry after finding out the hard way you can't get a 32ft. RV down to the beach.
The first time we went we were being directed by a local car driver and winding down the hill to the sea came to a hair pin with sturdy bollards all the way round.
As our RV couldn't bend round this restriction I tried backing up. Well it was high season and mid morning and a great line of hooting cars piled up behind us. My efforts at asking those behind us to back up were met with closed windows and looking the other way.

Eventually due to the traffic jam back several miles a Gendarme arrived and started yelling at me while poking his finger up my nose. My French was not good but I did realise he wasn't happy. I backed up and he followed still yelling and poking finger. I backed all the way inside the RV and he was still at it. 
With nothing else to do I put the kettle on the gas and lit it. This really did it and he flew into a rage but went out and vented his rage onto the cars behind. This got results and they moved aside allowing me with plods help to reverse all the way back to the main road.
It was there the Gendarme pointed out the big sign saying NO BUSSES PAST THIS POINT. This is what he had been on about all the time and I should have seen but my guide had never driven anything larger than a Renault 5.

We all saw the funny side of it as we parked at the top of the hill and enjoyed great days down on the rocks.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Eventually due to the traffic jam back several miles a Gendarme arrived and started yelling at me while poking his finger up my nose. My French was not good but I did realise he wasn't happy. I backed up and he followed still yelling and poking finger. I backed all the way inside the RV and he was still at it.
> 
> Ray.


In Africa, that's how you change your mind!:surprise:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope Barry is ok what with all the flooding along the Riviera 


tony


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> Hope Barry is ok what with all the flooding along the Riviera
> 
> tony


Barry probably caused it!>


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Barry I would completely agree with your observations on the area. we were there beginning of September, should have been fairly quiet but was not. we stayed at Cagnes-sur-Mer for a couple of nights. Took the train into Monaco, glad we did not try to drive it. Traffic was horrendous. Yes a concrete jungle, harbour was nice.


We did try to drive into Nice, but missed the airport turn & ended up in a nightmare of roadwork's, where every road option seemed to have a height restriction. We gave up after half an hour & headed along the coast towards Italy. The coast road was very busy & took hours to reach San Bartolomeo al Mare.


Returned to a site just outside St Tropez, after a few days, the coast road from St Maxime onwards seemed to have an all-day rush hour. Took the ferry from Port Grimaud to St Tropez. The old town was really nice, & the view from the Citadel at the top was well worth the climb.


It was refreshing to leave the area after a few days & head back inland,don't think we will be rushing back to the Cote D'Azur.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

Yes, just being watching the news. The towns where all the people have died including Biot we were at just a few days ago. Tragically there is already a street in Biot called Rue de Catastrophe where many died when some houses collapsed in the 19th Century. 

Looks like we left just in time and both the main aires we used were on grassy ground and one by a stream. We had the storms here yesterday all day. Thunder and lightning and torrential rain for hours. Clearly its been much worse further east. Very sad and hard to believe when just days ago we were flying about in shorts and t shirts in the sunshine.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Glad you two are OK.

...and you did not need the dinghy to escape - bound to have sprung a leak of air, or water:wink2:

Geoff


----------

